# Bought knockoff jersey's from China for $22 each...



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Thought you guys might be interested in the quality & process of buying...

http://imgur.com/a/430KL

Lurking around other Sports/Lakers forums I found out about a "reputable" knockoff jersey supplier who goes by the name Aimee Smith. The seller has sold on many Chinese websites like dhgate.com but gets shut down from time to time. Seller now has a system where you confirm order by email and then buy some generic non branded items on dhgate for the same price as the jerseys.

Go to her personal website with photos of everything they can make. It seems that everything is made to order.

http://x.yupoo.com/photos/aimeesmithjersey/albums

Once you find items you want to buy you email her the name of item, size you want, and link to her own webpage with the item so there is no confusion

[email protected]

She then sends you a purchase link to dhgate.com where you buy some plain colored generic basketball jerseys for $22 each...or 8% off if you use western union.

Once you pay seller confirms and says she will email you pics of items once ready for shipment.

1-3 days later she sends you an email with pics of the items to approve for shipment.

12 days later they arrive in your mailbox.

On close inspection you can find minor issues....but for $22 each they are AWESOME. Embroidered jersey that you dont have to worry getting dirty.


----------

